# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 03-03-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 24-02-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shqipja nuk eshte Indo-Europiane!" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga gladiator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13511

Titulli: "Sa Po Erdhi  Nje Djal Si Shpirt" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga ARDI__24)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13509

Titulli: "pershendetje" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga hajduti 001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13506

Titulli: "James Nachtwey" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13500

Titulli: "PO une si tja bej" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga xengjell)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13497

Titulli: "te gjithe se bashkur tek #shqiperia ...." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga danjo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13496

Titulli: "Lufta Nacional Clirimtare:" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13493

Titulli: "Ka then dikush" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga xengjell)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13492

Titulli: "Pse gënjejmë?...." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13491

Titulli: "U Arratisën Dhe ...endërrat!..." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13490

Titulli: "Kush mundet:" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13489

Titulli: "Kina, heshtja e vendit te tri boteve." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13488

Titulli: "Teatri absurd" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13487

Titulli: "E ardhmja e Shqipnis" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13484

Titulli: "another way of having sex" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga The_Ervinater)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13483

Titulli: "hello :buzeqeshje: ))))))" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga dimitrov)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13481

Titulli: "Thjeshte e shpejt-gatuani per veten tuaj..." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13480

Titulli: "studentet shqiptare ne michigan" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga korcaprincess19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13476

Titulli: "Gjarperinj-vrasesi i vogel" (postuar 03-03-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13475

Titulli: "Foto Motorash" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga keni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13471

Titulli: "Disa Kengetare Greke....." (postuar 02-03-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13466

Titulli: "A jane te drejta tatimet me shume emertime qe vendos shteti." (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13465

Titulli: "Ja edhe nje Shkodran ma shum" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Adriano)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13460

Titulli: "Te gjykosh te tjeret." (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13459

Titulli: "Arbereshja -Gjuha e dyte zyrtare ne Itali" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13457

Titulli: "Bashkim Alibali" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga alvi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13454

Titulli: "Skënderbeu dhe pasardhësit e tij nga Carlo Padiglione" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Jeto_Jeten)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13452

Titulli: "Hithra(poemth)" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga dikeafajtore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13451

Titulli: "Kthimi i taksave!" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13449

Titulli: "Shenjat e pikësimit" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga alvi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13448

Titulli: "Ne universitetet amerikane, flitet shqip." (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13447

Titulli: "Kerkese Per @Aop Ne Kanalin #Shqiperia" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Macho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13446

Titulli: "Cfare eshte bibla per te krishterin?" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13445

Titulli: "Çezarina  Daragjati" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13443

Titulli: "10 Vjet BBC Ne Shqip" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13442

Titulli: "Hapezuesi" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13441

Titulli: "kush eshte i mire ne matematike???" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga LEDIANI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13440

Titulli: "26 Firma Per Te Shpallur Berishen &quot;psikopat&quot;" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13438

Titulli: "Policat Me Deftesa Falso" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13436

Titulli: "Besnik Hasi" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13435

Titulli: "Rexho Mulliqi" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13434

Titulli: "Tefta (Tashko)  Koco" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13433

Titulli: "Ja Erdhi Dhe NjE ShkoDrane" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga ChiCky_Gir|86)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13432

Titulli: "PPer ata qe kan deshire te behen rapista!!" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Floriani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13431

Titulli: "Revolucioni i qershorit 1924" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13430

Titulli: "Arberesheve te Italise-u njihen te drejtat e gjuhes" (postuar 02-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13425

Titulli: "drini - Fotografi Bardhë e Zi" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13422

Titulli: "Nuk te pres" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga As^Dibrane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13420

Titulli: "Ja edhe Djali nga Kopliku" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Kopliku_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13411

Titulli: "Iraku, nen kendveshtrimin amerikan" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13409

Titulli: "Epopeja e UÇK-së" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13408

Titulli: "Pershendetje!" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga johny_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13407

Titulli: "Dont drink &amp; drive" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Siliconized)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13406

Titulli: "Ketu Jam une" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13400

Titulli: "Lesi: &quot;Qeveri Kombetare te Integrimit&quot;" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13396

Titulli: "Urrej kam inat." (postuar 01-03-2003 nga tironce85al)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13394

Titulli: "CILI PATI VDEKJEN ME TE KEQE? Kush e gjen." (postuar 01-03-2003 nga ACE_MAN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13392

Titulli: "Shqiptari Vampir!" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga twist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13391

Titulli: "Tung Tung Juve" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga SimbolOfLove)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13390

Titulli: "cili ishte ungjilli qe jezuesi po predikonte???" (postuar 01-03-2003 nga ruud)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13388

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: si mund te behem operator?
 o 'me ndihmoni te behem operator' (2 vota)
 o 'me duhet te behem pasi e kam te rendesishme' (0 vota)
 o 'dhe e treta se dua te bej bisht karcinin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13481

Sondazh: Cili vdiq me tmerresisht?
 o 'I PARI' (0 vota)
 o 'I DYTI' (0 vota)
 o 'I TRETI' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13392

Sondazh: KUSH JU TERHEQ ME SHUME NGA KETO FEMRA TE SUKSESHME TE 2 VITEVE TE FUNDIT.
 o 'ADRIANA SKLENARIKOVA' (0 vota)
 o 'ANA HICKMAN' (0 vota)
 o 'ANGELINA JOLIE' (1 vota)
 o 'ELISABETTA CANALIS' (0 vota)
 o 'FEDERICA FONTANA' (1 vota)
 o 'FERNANDA LESSA' (0 vota)
 o 'MONICA BELUCI' (2 vota)
 o 'SABRINA FERILLI' (0 vota)
 o 'HEIDI KLUM' (0 vota)
 o 'CHARLIZE THERON' (2 vota)
 o 'KRISTEN PAZIK' (0 vota)
 o 'JENIFER LOPEZ' (0 vota)
 o 'GESSICA GUSI' (0 vota)
 o 'MARTINA COLOMBARI' (0 vota)
 o 'MICHEL HUNZINGER' (0 vota)
 o 'PIPER PERABO' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13314

Sondazh: Cfare rezultati prisni ?
 o 'FITON JUVENTUS' (4 vota)
 o 'FITON INTER' (0 vota)
 o 'BARAZIM' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13237

Sondazh: A ju duket Fiks Fare ky e emision?
 o 'Si ju duket?' (0 vota)
 o 'Cfare sygjeroni?' (1 vota)
 o 'Ndonje pyetje?' (0 vota)
 o 'Urime?' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13235

Sondazh: Votoni per ate qe doni
 o 'Arsenal' (3 vota)
 o 'Manchestar' (4 vota)
 o 'Chelsi' (1 vota)
 o 'Nwcasel' (0 vota)
 o 'a po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12891

Sondazh: te shikojm kush do marri me shum vota
 o 'AC Milan' (9 vota)
 o 'FC juventus' (3 vota)
 o 'Inter' (4 vota)
 o 'Lacjo' (0 vota)
 o 'chevo' (0 vota)
 o 'FC Roma' (1 vota)
 o 'a po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12887

Sondazh: A duhet ta mbrojme natyren??
 o 'Po/Yes' (11 vota)
 o 'Jo/No' (0 vota)
 o 'Ndoshta/Maybe' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di/Don't know' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12863

Sondazh: votoni per ate qe doni
 o 'AC Milan' (9 vota)
 o 'Barcelona' (0 vota)
 o 'Manchester' (0 vota)
 o 'Vallencia' (0 vota)
 o 'Arsenal' (0 vota)
 o 'Real Madrit' (1 vota)
 o 'Ajax' (3 vota)
 o 'Inter' (3 vota)
 o 'Brusja Dertmund' (1 vota)
 o 'a po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12803

Sondazh: A do ta sulmoje SHBA Irakun?
 o 'Po' (19 vota)
 o 'Jo' (7 vota)
 o 'Nuk kam mendim rreth ceshtjes' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson fare' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12636


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

03 03:
 o Novi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=52

03 03:
 o Hannibal (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=122

03 03:
 o ReD_0uT_GiN0 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=204

03 03:
 o violinistja (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=487

03 03:
 o kampioni (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=576

03 03:
 o lum lumi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=666

03 03:
 o Jeans-boy (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=836

03 03:
 o Angel (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1206

03 03:
 o weeaner (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1448

03 03:
 o jonix101 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1570

03 03:
 o Orkide (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1780

03 03:
 o marjela (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2146

03 03:
 o superstar (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2333

03 03:
 o strellci (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2523

03 03:
 o OKTOPUS (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2986

03 03:
 o s c a r f a c e (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2989

03 03:
 o Avi (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3693

03 03:
 o gagi (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3483

03 03:
 o robi0366 (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3830

03 03:
 o suzi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4121

03 03:
 o loreanaaaa (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4124

03 03:
 o iljaz - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5072

03 03:
 o liljana (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5155

03 03:
 o hebamme (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5277

03 03:
 o dema (48) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5278

03 03:
 o Da player (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5543

03 03:
 o LAZER - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5546

03 03:
 o lindush (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5801

03 03:
 o Ervino^ (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5777

03 03:
 o Zemer_Tigri (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6117

03 03:
 o Otello (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5931

03 03:
 o ACE_MAN (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6404

03 03:
 o Lulja (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6411

04 03:
 o TOZI (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=974

04 03:
 o Koco Karamelo (47) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1317

04 03:
 o KObraS (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1795

04 03:
 o senti (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1872

04 03:
 o Marsid (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3944

04 03:
 o Megan (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2297
 o tao tao (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2423


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 24-02-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 201 Anetare te rinj
 o 225 Tema te reja
 o 5,072 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

